
Pixel Art Character Tutorial in Adobe Photoshop - DigitalGuru
https://cool-webs.com/tutorials/photoshop/how-to-draw-pixel-art-character-in-adobe-photoshop/
======
DigitalGuru
Learning how to draw pixel art in Adobe Photoshop is a fun process as it
challenges the artist to focus on a minimalistic way of thinking. It can be
quite the process, but the rewards are worth it!

In this tutorial we will be using Adobe Photoshop CS6. There are other
programs (paid and free) that have similar options. This tutorial works with
many of them. Photoshop has a lot of readily available features for pixel art,
and utilizing these features makes the creation process highly suitable for
the art process.

